# Why Police never smile



## Jrpatriot (Jun 5, 2010)

I saw this Video working an overnight at the Hospital. Thought it was a pretty good video remembering some fellow brothers in blue, let me know what you think.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OATdsE1vqw"]YouTube- ‪Wonder why police officers never smile-‬‎[/nomedia]


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Because showing teeth is a sign of submission. You may see someone smiling; all I see is an ape, begging for his life.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

What *"I" *think... is that watching that video once may be too many times for most of us.

"_*When constabulary duty's to be done, 
A policeman's lot is not a happy one*_."

My desire to revisit or remember the amount of times that I have shined my boots and brass for a fellow officer's funeral makes me sick.

I smile. We all do. When we're off-duty with our families and with our friends.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Funny, I smile at every jab, hook, upper cut or elbow thrown... Maybe it's just my personality disorder...


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe you have the same smile I do... See avatar. haha.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

If we don't smile, we lose it. This video is really something and very well done, but it fails to show what we all know is true, there are plenty of funny and touching moments when at work as well. Thank GOD it's not just all sadness and heartache and danger, not at all.

I manage a smile almost every night and I'm grateful for the sense of humor of my colleagues. 

And in belonging to this site for going on 4 years, I know almost everyone here has smiled at least once. You've made ME smile a hell of a lot, laugh out loud even on many occassions.

Thank you.

And thank YOU Jrpatriot for sharing that. Again, VERY well done.


----------

